

Estimating quantiles with O(1) space - baruch
http://research.neustar.biz/2013/09/16/sketch-of-the-day-frugal-streaming/

======
baruch
I really thought I found something rather new as I've been looking for such a
topic for some time now. But there is a sub-reddit for that
[http://www.reddit.com/r/CompressiveSensing/](http://www.reddit.com/r/CompressiveSensing/)

Oh well, it is still interesting and still useful to me to find this term of
Frugal Streaming and Compressive Sensing. I can foresee lots of time wasted on
this instead of my real project :-)

